# Corid 20% Powder Conversion Table



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I am assuming that the corid dosages from this thread: http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=9125.msg97504#msg97504
are using the corid 9.6% liquid solution.

If you then use the following conversion rates (from the back of the packages):

96 mg of amprolium in every 1 ml of corid 9.6% liquid
220 mg of amprolium in every 1 g of corid powder (dry not mixed with a liquid)

Then you get the following table:

goat 9.6% amprolium	20% powder
pounds cc's	mg grams
x y (y*96) (y*96)/220
5 1.25 120 0.5
7 1.75 168 0.8
10 2.50 240 1.1
12 3.00 288 1.3
15 3.75 360 1.6
17 4.25 408 1.9
20 5.00 480 2.2
22 5.50 528 2.4
25 6.25 600 2.7
27 6.75 648 2.9
30 7.50 720 3.3
32 7.75 744 3.4
35 8.75 840 3.8
37 9.25 888 4.0
40 10.00 960 4.4
42 10.50 1008	4.6
45 11.25 1080	4.9
47 11.75 1128	5.1
50 12.50 1200	5.5
52 13.00 1248	5.7
55 13.75 1320	6.0
57 14.25 1368	6.2
60 15.00 1440	6.5
62 15.50 1488	6.8
65 16.25 1560	7.1
67 16.75 1608	7.3
70 17.50 1680	7.6
72 18.00 1728	7.9
75 18.75 1800	8.2
77 19.25 1848	8.4
80 20.00 1920	8.7
82 20.50 1968	8.9
85 21.25 2040	9.3
87 21.75 2088	9.5
90 22.50 2160	9.8
92 23.00 2208	10.0
95 23.75 2280	10.4
97 24.25 2328	10.6
100 25.00 2400	10.9

So, it doesn't matter HOW much liquid you add to your 20% powder solution, that last column is the number of grams of 20% Corid powder you need for the weight of the goat(s) being treated.

Does that make sense?

Do any other math people out there see any mistakes??

PJ


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't do the whole math table thing, but I do have written down that 2.2 grams is for a 20 lb goat. I just multiply and divide from that figure. My concentration ends up being 12CC water mixed with 2.2 g multiplied times how much the kid weighs X 5 (number of days to treat). Hope that makes sense. :/


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Check out the Corid site. It has a calculator for treatment of calves. The dosages would have to be adjusted for goats.

http://www.corid.com/index.html


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I got 2.2 grams for 20 pounds, so I think we're good. Hope that helps people!

PJ


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Shouldn't we add this to 101 on Corid?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank PJ for this I put it into Goatkeeping 101...thanks for checking the math Ray! V


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad to help! 
PJ


----------

